# CPT Code 50080-50081



## daniel (Jan 23, 2012)

Is anyone using the following CPT Codes with CPT 50080-50081


I have a procedure of

Left percutaneous tract dilatilation, left percutaneous nephrostolithotomy of lower pole stone, antegrade nephrostogram, left ureteral stent removal, cystogram,nephrostomy tube placement, nephrourteral stent placement, and floseal sandwhich application.


I'm assuming that all of this is inclusive to CPT 50080-81.


50392 
Introduction of intracatheter or catheter into renal pelvis for drainage and/or injection, percutaneous 
50393 
Introduction of ureteral catheter or stent into ureter through renal pelvis for drainage and/or injection, percutaneous 
50394 
Injection procedure for pyelography (as nephrostogram, pyelostogram, antegrade pyeloureterograms) through nephrostomy or pyelostomy tube, or indwelling ureteral catheter 
50395 
Introduction of guide into renal pelvis and/or ureter with dilation to establish nephrostomy tract, percutaneous 
50396 
Manometric studies through nephrostomy or pyelostomy tube, or indwelling ureteral catheter 
50398 
Change of nephrostomy or pyelostomy tube


----------

